# Scale-- kd7000 question



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I see that a lot of you have the KD 700 scale-- I was wondering if you still like this scale and if i need to get the Ac adaptor ( since it looks like it's batteries only)-- thank you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I LOVE this scale! I purchased the AC adapter so I didn't have to mess with replacing batteries.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Get the AC Adaptor. Make sure you buy it from oldwillknott.com  Vicki


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you!! That's where I'm going to buy it and I will get the adaptor  I hate messing with batteries.

Susie


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Get the AC Adaptor. Make sure you buy it from oldwillknott.com Vicki


I got mine here too. Excellent service and prices.

Sara


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I see the black is cheaper-- the silver just has a silver finish instead of a black finish-- not stainless, correct?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I got the black. I didn't see a reason to pay more for a different color. They both work the same way. 

Sara


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Would a scale like that work for milk test? I'm going to upgrade my hanging one, others in the group have scales that look like that but paid $200 + for them...What is the difference I wonder, just fancier? I'd think a soap scale should be pretty darn accurate as well.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

depends on your calibrator and if they will accept postal scales


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Halo-M Nubians said:


> Would a scale like that work for milk test? I'm going to upgrade my hanging one, others in the group have scales that look like that but paid $200 + for them...What is the difference I wonder, just fancier? I'd think a soap scale should be pretty darn accurate as well.


What's wrong with the hanging scale? I've been on standard DHIR for almost 10 years and I never saw a need to have anything other than a hanging scale that is calibrated yearly.

Sara


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I think mine has been abused :biggrin It is giving me fits, I'm constantly having to re-set it. I had to send it to CA to get calibrated and maybe the postal service on the way home has something to do with it. It is pretty handy to just punch a button. But I'm NOT paying $200...$50 would be cool tho-lol!


----------

